# Planning to Buy Dell Inspiron 6400 notebook!



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi

I am planning to buy Dell Inspiron 6400 Notebook... 
Seems to be cost effective with Good performance.

Is there anything else i am missing in this???
About ergonomics though not superb, i think it wont be  

Tell me all pros n cons.. n also other options...

I will be buying in may.. 
So waiting for ur reply Guys..
Thanks!


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 22, 2007)

nooo   stylee and noo  lokks


----------



## Pathik (Apr 22, 2007)

its a very good vfm notebook.. Go 4 it


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 25, 2007)

n Wat abt the srevice n support??

Is there any other model u guys can prefer at the same price tag with better configuration...

How i acer n HCL??

Do u recommens any model in HCL or Acer or Compaq??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 26, 2007)

Waiting for reply...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 26, 2007)

nope man... 6400 is a best seller... u wont get better than that in that price... they have good after service too...


----------



## desh2s (Apr 27, 2007)

you can configure the machine acc to ur own convenience....go for it... its great VFM.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 27, 2007)

I was abt to go for Dell 6400 but coz of service prob (time consuming), I went for HP. You can go for HP 62xx series. Really a gr8 config at a cheap rate.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 27, 2007)

i own one its rockin


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 27, 2007)

Which one?? Hp or Dell??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

hmmm... dell service good but its not widespead. thats the only disadvantage.. where do u live, btw?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 29, 2007)

i am at chennai.... arnd Porur..

so seems no prob..


----------



## deepakchan (May 9, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> i am at chennai.... arnd Porur..
> 
> so seems no prob..


 
I own a Dell 6400 and am in Chennai. No problem at all. You can go ahead. Any problem they rectify within 24 hours. I had a problem with the keyboard. If you inform before 3pm, the next day they will replace it. It happened for me. The guy came with a new keyboard, replaced it and went. No questions asked. Great customer service. hp is not that good.


----------



## sivarap (May 9, 2007)

customer service dell is good. But cost, HP 62xx


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 9, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Which one?? Hp or Dell??



dell 6400


----------



## ashu_dps (May 9, 2007)

Dell has awesome and almost unbelievable service. They go totally out of way to help and satisfy the customer. Have recieved my new replacement Laptop battery today worth 6000 after using it for an year though i dont even qualify for warranty here in india and international warranty cost a lot extra,still !

The greatest thing, i complained to them yesterday at 4.00 p.m and today at 12.10 p.m my replacement was on my door!!!

What more can u ask on service front, a world different than the crappy services of Toshiba, HP, Compaq, LG etc.

And its not the first time i've witnessed such an ultra level of service, earlier too i got my DVD writer replaced and had heavenly experience 

And mind u, both the parts developed faults due to my mistake


----------



## deepakchan (May 10, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> Dell has awesome and almost unbelievable service. They go totally out of way to help and satisfy the customer.
> And mind u, both the parts developed faults due to my mistake



Absolutely agree with what is said. Can't agree more.. Dell's service rocks..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 11, 2007)

Thank u alll....

BUT TELL ME IF I AM NOT GOING FOR EXTENDED WARRANTY >>>> CAN I GO FOR DELLLL???? IF YES, Then WHERE Can I go for service???? Will Dell SErvice me????


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 11, 2007)

yes extended warranty is optional. if u've bought a dell then dell will service you (of corz u'll hafta pay after warranty is over)


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 11, 2007)

What I ask is... Will Dell Service Me, If i dont extend my warranty package on call Basis..???


----------



## deepakchan (May 11, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> What I ask is... Will Dell Service Me, If i dont extend my warranty package on call Basis..???


 
Yes. Of course, but at a fee. There will be a service tag number on the bottom of the laptop base. You just need to mention that.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 11, 2007)

Oh!! Thanks...

Representative of Dell told me there will be no option like that...
Thanks...


----------



## deepakchan (May 11, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Oh!! Thanks...
> 
> Representative of Dell told me there will be no option like that...
> Thanks...


 
Is it so ? Whom did u ask? Some friend told that if warranty is not there then also you can avail paid support. I'm still not sure of this.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 11, 2007)

I spoke with another representative, he told me there is paid service.... i have to pay arnd Rs.1000 per visit....

Anyway can u pls confirm me??

What is that Basic System Install in Dell for Rs.900.. ? Is it woth?


----------



## deepakchan (May 11, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> I spoke with another representative, he told me there is paid service.... i have to pay arnd Rs.1000 per visit....
> 
> Anyway can u pls confirm me??
> 
> What is that Basic System Install in Dell for Rs.900.. ? Is it woth?


 
This Basic Install is mandatory I think. Even if you deselect Rs.900 Basic Install on the configuration page, when you checkout, it automatically adds to the price. Maybe it is a way of underplaying the price. Like instead of 50800 they advertise it as 49900 and make it up in the Basic Install fee. What he did for me was basically unpack all the parcels that the laptop came in, and switch it on and register windows XP, which I could've done it myself. Its really not worth it. But there is no other go.

You can confirm about the price after warranty per visit by calling 18004258046. I don't have a BSNL landline at office, so I am not able to check that. If you can check and post here, it'll be useful for me too. My 1 year warranty is getting over on May 13th, i.e., 2 days from now.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 11, 2007)

Thanks deepak...

Now it is 7... So will call them tmrw n post reply here...


----------



## ashu_dps (May 11, 2007)

DELL E 1505 (USA) or 6400(India)

One year Next Business Day 8x5 warranty extn price is Rs.10200/-+tax, and Two years for the same is Rs.16000/-+ tax,

One year Next Business Day 8x5+ Complete Cover warranty extn price is Rs 12200/-+tax, and Two years for the same is Rs.18400/-+ tax.

On receipt of confirmation to the quoted price and reqd service level, we will send the formal quote

Feel free to contact us for clarification/s.

Ps Note:

Mail us the shipping and billing address-need the same to prepare the formal quote.


T&C
1. Payment Terms: 100% Payment in advance.
2. Order/Payment in favor of "Dell India Pvt Ltd", Divyasree Greens, Ground Floor,S.No. 12/1, 12/2A, 13/1A, Ghallaghatta Village, Varthur Hobli, Bangalore South, Bangalore - 560 071.
3. Validity: 10 DAYS
4. Taxes: Extra as applicable based on the billing location. Please also note that Taxes will be charged depending upon the rates applicable at the time of invoicing.
5. The quoted charges are for NBD 8x5/CC SLA. The systems which are already out of warranty are to be re-certified by Dell at cost.
6. Only DELL hardware products/components are supported. Dell will not be in a position to accept part orders
7. All sales are subject to Dell's Terms and Conditions of Sale, Service and Technical Support ("Terms and Conditions"),copies of which are available on www.dell.com\ap or on request. These terms would apply irrespective of terms mentioned in the PO.
8. Dell can support hardware up to 5 years from date of shipment
9. Batteries and other consumables are not covered under warranty
10. After receipt of commercially clear PO, it would take up to 15 days to update warranty extension details in our system.



Hope it helps


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 11, 2007)

Ya sure...


----------



## deepakchan (May 11, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Ya sure...



But while you buy the extended warranty or CompleteCover along with the laptop in the first go, then it doesn't cost so much. Thats why I kept insisting to Ganesh that he buy the warranty along with the laptop itself. A 2 yr extended warranty should cost around 6k and the CompleteCover should cost 8-9k when bought along with the laptop.

While you configure the laptop itself, you can select this.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 12, 2007)

But My father think it is waste for us....
For my desktops n other electronic items, though we have AMC we dont have problem until this.....

Also My father is going to insure it everything....
So incase of problem there will be loss of few penny only...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 15, 2007)

Finally I Orderd my Laptop.....
Configuration:

DELL INSPIRON 6400
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T5300
1.73 GHz, 2MB Cache, 533 MHz FSB
Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic 32 bit
1 Year Next Business Day (8x5) Onsite Response
15.4" Wide Screen XGA TFT Display with Truelife(
1GB (2 X 512MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM
256MB ATI Mobility(TM) Radeon(R) X1400 Hypermemory
120GB SATA Hard Drive
Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive
McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) 8.0 - 15 Months OEM
Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 5
90W AC Adapter
6-cell 53Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery

Nett RS. 52655/-

Thanks for the replys....


----------



## deepakchan (May 15, 2007)

Cool config. Why you didn't opt for Windows Home Premium with Aero Interface? You just want a plain windows that works eh??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 16, 2007)

But My Initial Budget is only 50K...
It already went to 53K... 
!!!


----------



## hacktom (May 19, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Finally I Orderd my Laptop.....
> Configuration:
> 
> DELL INSPIRON 6400
> ...



Did they offer you any discount and how much was the tax??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 19, 2007)

I think there is now offer...
i) 5000 off
ii) 1GB ram upgrade
iii) 120gb hdd upgrade frm 80 GB

anyway i think these offers wont be closed..

ABT VAT, it should be 4% that is arnd 2100 would be made discount if u give a letter stating that u r not going to resell....

SO FOR ME 0 TAX...


----------



## hacktom (May 21, 2007)

HI Ganesh did they also gave winows vista restore dvd(for fresh install after  formatting  hard disk)??


----------



## deepakchan (May 21, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> I think there is now offer...
> i) 5000 off
> ii) 1GB ram upgrade
> iii) 120gb hdd upgrade frm 80 GB
> ...



When are you expecting delivery of the laptop?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2007)

They told me i will get it arnd 15 days...
In the website For my order no. they say "THERE WILL BE ADDITIONAL DELAY OF 7-10 DAYS DUE TO SYSTEMS UPGRADE IN CUSTOMS..."    

EAGERLY WAITING  Deepak....



			
				hacktom said:
			
		

> HI Ganesh did they also gave winows vista restore dvd(for fresh install after  formatting  hard disk)??



Not received yet....


----------



## bhanurwt (May 22, 2007)

brother i will also buy.


Cell Number edited.


----------



## Sourabh (May 22, 2007)

@bhanurwt: Please don't provide cell phone numbers and other such details on a public forum directly. You can use Private Message (PM) feature for this.

@Ganesh: I've ordered my Dell laptop a couple of days before you did, I will update this space if there is any development in that regard.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 22, 2007)

My Order status: 
Order Date: 18.5.07
Shipped Laptop frm Malaysia factory On:21.5.07
Estimated Delivey:9.6.07 

FROM Dell WEBSITE...


----------



## hacktom (May 25, 2007)

Today I also ordered for Inspiron 6400 laptop. My final price was around 60,000 and they also gave Rs 2,753 discount on final price.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 25, 2007)

y is that discount???
can u post ur config ...?


----------



## hacktom (May 25, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> y is that discount???
> can u post ur config ...?



You have to ask them for discount and they will surely give you some discount . Also try to make order on friday or last day of month since this is the closing day for them so they will surely give you discount and how much discount depends on you how you can convience them!!! One of my friend was able to get 4000 discount

My final configuration is

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Base System  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][HR365] Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T5300  [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][BRM-025] 1.73 GHz, 2MB Cache, 533 MHz FSB [/FONT] 
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Operating System  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][FOS-I501] Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium  - with AERO experience [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]  [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][DMN-076] Advanced features inc. Aero interface, [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][DMN-077] Windows Media Centre & Movie Maker ideal for photos, music  and movies. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][DMN-078] 2GB+ System Memory configuration recommended for optimal  performance. [/FONT] 
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Dell Services: Hardware  Maintenance (H) [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][WXTX111-IA] 1 Year Next Business Day (8x5)  Onsite Response (Parts + Labour) [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][TC] Varied From DELL's Terms And Conditions [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][SRVCBTRY] Notebook Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice  Date [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][WXPH311-IA] 1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday -  Friday) [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][SRVCINTI-1] Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries for Notebooks  with 1 Yr NBD [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][WXPV111-IA(1)] 1 Year CompleteCover [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][CC-1] For more details, see www.dell.co.in /completecover [/FONT] 
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Dell Services: Installations  (H) [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][IXPS0101-IA(W)] Basic System Install (Qty 1  System) [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Freight Charges  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][FRT790-INSP] Inspiron(TM) Handling &  Insurance Charges (India) [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Delivery & Freight  Charges [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][FRT02/790-INSP] Inspiron(TM) Delivery Charges  (India) [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Item included in the System  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][BMC-010] Internal 56K Modem [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][TH797] RJ-11 Modem cable (AP) [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][BNC-010] Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet  [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][BSC-012] Integrated Stereo Sound [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][BCH-110] Intel(R) 945 Chipset Family  [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][NX186] Dell Support 3.3 [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][2K159] Mod Specs Info (India) [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][BCOL-010] Artic Silver with Alpine White accents  on a black base [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][GR256] Dell(TM) Media Direct 3.0 [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][DMN-048] Approx. 2.0GB of HDD space will be allocated to Dell Media  Direct. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][XM544] Dell(TM) PC-Restore [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][DMN-025] PC Restore will occupy some HDD capacity. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][DMN-026] The capacity varies with preloaded material and operating  environment. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][BRM-005] 1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT  PCMCIA CARDS) [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]  [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Display  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][RF367] 15.4" Wide Screen XGA TFT Display with  Truelife(TM): 1280x800 [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Memory  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][YD610] 1GB (2 X 512MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2  SDRAM [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Video Card  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][UF357] 256MB ATI Mobility(TM) Radeon(R) X1400  Hypermemory [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][DMEM-501] Windows Vista Aero is available with Windows Vista Premium,  Business [/FONT] 
 [FONT=arial, helvetica][DMEM-502] and Ultimate Editions [/FONT] 
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Mouse  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][WW464] Dell(TM) Premium Optical Mouse  [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Floppy Drive  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][BFD-008] No Floppy Drive [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]  [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]SATA Hard Drives  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][MY607] 160GB SATA Hard Drive [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Hard Drive Partition  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][U6487] Hard Drive Partition, Primary Size 60GB  in C Drive, Remainder in D Drive [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]  [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][CFIA-OR-STDHDP] CFI OrderReady Standard HDD Partition [/FONT] 
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Internal Optical Drive  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][UD037] Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive  with dual layer write capabilities [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][XM387] Roxio Creator 9.0 [/FONT] 
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Security Software  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][FW598] McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) 8.0 - 15  Months OEM (English) [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Bluetooth Module  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][PR117] Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module  [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Wireless Network Solution  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][BWC-D04] Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band  802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Optional Color Kits  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][K4110] No Color Kit [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Adapter  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][RH778] 90W AC Adapter [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Primary Battery  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][UD262] 9-cell 85Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery  [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Carry Case  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][UF546] DELL Large Nylon Case [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Remark  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][RMK-001] Discount is only valid if the  corresponding upgraded item is selected above. [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]*  [FONT=arial, helvetica][RMK-002] Limited time promotional offer only. No  further discounts apply. [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]1 [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Limited Time Offer 1  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][DT-L-MEM-513] Free upgrade from 512MB to 1024MB  Memory  [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]  [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Limited Time Offer 2  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][DT-L-DIS-500] Cash Off Rs5000 [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]  [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Limited Time Offer 3  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][DT-L-SOW-501] Free Upgrade McAfee(R) Security  Center(TM) - 15 Months OEM [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]  [/FONT]* *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Limited Time Offer 4  [/FONT]*     [FONT=arial, helvetica][DT-L-HDD-524] Free Upgrade from 80GB to 120GB  Hard Drive [/FONT] *[FONT=arial, helvetica]  [/FONT]*
and it costed Rs 59753 without discount & 57500 with discount.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 26, 2007)

is there any cash rebate or ..?
U jsut gave them DD/Cheque for just Rs. 57,000Rs.!

I already ordered them at the quotation rate!!  

But in their ad they say there wont be any further Discount?


----------



## hacktom (May 26, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> is there any cash rebate or ..?
> U jsut gave them DD/Cheque for just Rs. 57,000Rs.!
> 
> I already ordered them at the quotation rate!!
> ...



Don't go by the ad you have to ask them for the maximum discount they can give and they will give you discount. Yes I gave them 57,000 cheque.

I ask them if there is any possiblity of any extra discount while ordering and he gave me without any argument. Believe me some of the smart customers are able to get a discount of 4000 and above also.


----------



## vkumar_89 (May 26, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Finally I Orderd my Laptop.....
> Configuration:
> 
> DELL INSPIRON 6400
> ...


 
hey ganesh i m also planning 2 buy da same laptop wid da same config.
bt when i customized it. it ws coming arnd Rs.53,425/-


----------



## hacktom (May 27, 2007)

Hey Ganesh have you recieved your laptop??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 27, 2007)

hacktom said:
			
		

> Hey Ganesh have you recieved your laptop??


Not yet!! 
Expecting in a few days... I will post it wen i recieve it!

n u too notify me...!



			
				vkumar_89 said:
			
		

> hey ganesh i m also planning 2 buy da same laptop wid da same config.
> bt when i customized it. it ws coming arnd Rs.53,425/-



I dont opted for BASIC SYSTEM INSTALL...! 

n When r u going to give order?


----------



## deepakchan (May 27, 2007)

And Ganesh they accepted the quote without Basic System Install?

This is the universal car DC inverter that I was talking about *snipurl.com/1mbr3

But it is not 1990 as mentioned in that site. In chennai citi center it is available for 1500.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 28, 2007)

^^^

Yep they accepted! 
Thanks for that link.....

One more thing... i wasted Rs.1500 for McAfee(R) Security Center... 

I thought it has to be free and opted but just yesterday i saw it that wen i deselect it, i get reduction of 1.5K Rs.

I already have genuine version of CA Internet security! 


Deepak u Know that they give discount under bargain?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 30, 2007)

JUST NOW I GOT MY DELL LAPTOP @ MY HOME!!!

Opening.....
Thanks for all heplers here!!!


----------



## sivarap (May 30, 2007)

WOW...congrats.....post a pic


----------



## hacktom (May 30, 2007)

Congrats Ganesh for your new laptop. Could you post a small review. Also I wanted to confirm did you recieve window vista dvd?? also what all cds dvd did you recieve with your laptop??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 31, 2007)

Will give my review soon... 
I got it Vista DVD!! But i got Mcafee IS which is useless for me as i already have another Internet Security!! So Any1 can get that frm me at better price if it is legal!!

Will Give the other details 2mrw...
Will be helpful if anyone wants my Mcafee not reg yet!!

Hi Digitians....

Here r some links of my Dell lappy's snapssss

*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/LappyP1010002P1010002.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/LappyP1010001P1010001.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/LappyP1010003P1010003.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/LappyP1010004P1010004.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/LappyP1010005P1010005.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/LappyP1010006P1010006.jpg
*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/LappyP1010007P1010007.jpg


----------



## magnet (Jun 1, 2007)

u have to pay via cheque and dd????cash not allowed or what??

 also didnt they asked for pan number???
it crossed 50k!!!!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 1, 2007)

I payed by DD....
Yes cash not allowed!!

No PAN No. r not necessary...
If u dont want to pay VAT.. Then u should give a letter stating that it is not for resale!


----------



## dragonlord (Jun 1, 2007)

guys, anybody ordered the Color Kit, the Carbon fibre color kit sounds like fun, (will it help strip off the sad silver looks ?)


----------



## magnet (Jun 1, 2007)

ganesh u gave 2dds??

becoz any dd abt 50k requires  pan..or else u already have that attach to your account than your transaction will surely be pass on by the bank.....

hope u got it wht i m trying to say


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^^
A little!

My father took DD directly transfering frm his bank a/c.!


----------



## magnet (Jun 2, 2007)

nuthin forget it...point is my account doesnt have pan..and dad wont allow his account to use for this purpose in short i have to forward 2 dds..u couriered it or their guys took it????


----------



## hacktom (Jun 2, 2007)

^^^^^
Why don't you pay by cheque??? That will be an easier method. Also Dell people will come at your place to collect cheque/dd. Today I checked Dell website prices have increase by atleast Rs 1000 and in 6400 they are not offering ati or nvidia card so only choice will Intel gma 950 one. There must be shortage of ati and nvidia graphics card. So I would advise to postpone your decision to buy dell laptop now.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 2, 2007)

magnet said:
			
		

> nuthin forget it...point is my account doesnt have pan..and dad wont allow his account to use for this purpose in short i have to forward 2 dds..u couriered it or their guys took it????



I couriered it... Those guys told me to courier as it would be a quicker process


----------



## hacktom (Jun 2, 2007)

^^
I don't know how courier will be a quicker process, since I had paid by cheque. I ordered laptop on Thursday, they collected cheque from my place next day on Friday and the bank cleared cheque by saturday. So I think cheque will be a faster process. But I think it depends on where do you live for ex. in metro cities cheque will be a faster process.


----------



## deepakg (Jun 3, 2007)

To save VAT which letter is needed..?
Can this letter be used at local store while purchasing notebook..?


----------



## hacktom (Jun 3, 2007)

You don't need any letter for VAT exemption if you live in metro cities. For ex. in my case they didn't ask for any letter.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 3, 2007)

deepakg said:
			
		

> To save VAT which letter is needed..?
> Can this letter be used at local store while purchasing notebook..?



VAT is applicable if a person buys n sells it...

so u have to pay if u buy frm the dealer....


----------



## deepakchan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Deepak u Know that they give discount under bargain?


 
No I did not know that. But I was following the thread where you were discussing this with somebody. About some Friday evening, month ending stuff rite?



			
				deepakg said:
			
		

> To save VAT which letter is needed..?
> Can this letter be used at local store while purchasing notebook..?


 
Dell laptop has to be bought from the Dell company. That is the real advantage. Why do you want to buy it from a store?


----------



## deepakg (Jun 4, 2007)

But it includes Tax in final...
How to save that TAX..?
I am not a Metro Citizen..


----------



## hacktom (Jun 4, 2007)

deepakg said:
			
		

> But it includes Tax in final...
> How to save that TAX..?
> I am not a Metro Citizen..


Hi deepak if you want to buy from dell call them and ask them if any tax will be applicable. If they say yes then ask them for VAT discount and also any other discount they can give, they do give discount. Also if possible try to make deal on friday or last day of month(as I had said earlier) since it closing day for them so chances are high that they will give you discount. So never agree on the final price qouted by them, try hard to get discount.


----------

